# Harlem Globetrotters Fan Photography anyone?



## hgt (Dec 15, 2010)

Help us out by spreading the word to your photographer friends! 

The Harlem Globetrotters are coming to towns nationwide and we are looking for a set of unique photographers to capture special memories for Globetrotters fans. We are looking for reliable, enthusiastic, and self motivated photographers to take pictures at the Globetrotters' games. An outgoing personality with the ability to approach people is required.   This job requires the ability to walk up and down the stadium stairs. 

Fan photographers take photos of fans and hand out gallery cards to  potential customers with directions for finding their photo online at  the Globetrotters Photo Store, where they can share and purchase their  memories.  Fan Photographers are expected to interact with and  photograph a minimum of 300 photos per game.  Please visit  Harlem Globetrotters Photo Store for examples.

Shifts last for 4-5 hours and generally end thirty minutes after the  game. You MUST be able to start on time to be eligible for these positions. Here is a schedule of all the games:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...lYNWhWQnc&hl=en&single=true&gid=1&output=html

If you are interested in participating in this awesome opportunity, please email us at globetrotters@printroom.com and let us know which game(s) you would like to work for. It would be helpful to include in the subject line "Harlem Globetrotters" and the City and Date you'd like to work at so that we can accommodate your request! It'd be great if you could also attach a copy of your resume and we do prefer that you have experience with a Digital SLR Camera. Please spread the word to anyone you know who may be interested, thanks!


----------

